# Over Filled Black Tank With Flush King



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

So... I was cleaning out the black tank with the flush king and got side tracked, next thing I know water is running out from under the camper. Does anyone know if there is some type of over fill check valve or something? Did I bust anything? I can't see up there. Help!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

All I can say is





















. I thought that the idea of the Flush King was to flush out the black tank, with the drain valve open, and not fill the black tank. If the toilet flush valve was closed (which it should have been), do you know where the water was coming from?

EDIT: after rereading your post, I understand that you don't know where the water was coming from. I wonder if you could have blown off the tank vent line? You may need to drop a bit of your black underliner to see. Maybe it's something as simple as a loose fitting...


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

I use it to fill and then flush the black tank, over and over until the water is clear. If you don't close the valve on the flush king it does nothing, you have to back fill to do any good. The good news is I had already flushed it 3 times so the water was pretty clear when this happened. I have since filled it and flushed it 4-5 times and there is nothing leaking anywhere. Hopefully I didn't do any damage!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> I wonder if you could have blown off the tank vent line?


x2 on the vent line disconnect OR you broke the seal on the toilet (or either of these items were already broken)

You wouldn't notice this problem unless the black tank were full (would overflow into underbelly) or you got a really bad smell in the trailer from venting sewer gas not going up the stack.

Try going to advanced search and entering "+flush +king +roof" to see some posts about black tank contents spewing up the vent stack onto the roof. Funny but not funny.

Ed

P.S. Advanced Searching...
You get to advanced search by clicking on "search" at the top of any page under the light-blue bar. Then select "More Search Options". You can enter "+flush +king +roof" here but that would give you a list of discussion threads. I find the list of individual posts more interesting when searching, so I press the "More Options" button, enter "+flush +king +roof" AND "Result Type" set to "Show results as posts".


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I wonder what that would look like
with that camera scope???









Sorry for making fun of your situation... 
I just couldn't help myself...







a little birdie staff made me do it!









MaeJae


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use a flush king and have always worried about that. I get so paranoid I just stand their like a idiot and watch....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I use a flush king and have always worried about that. I get so paranoid I just stand their like a idiot and watch....


I do the same thing, DW thinks I'm hiding or just slacking off.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> I use a flush king and have always worried about that. I get so paranoid I just stand their like a idiot and watch....


I do the same thing, DW thinks I'm hiding or just slacking off.

Brad

[/quote]

Show her this post...she will never question you again.


----------

